# Trovoada intensa na Madeira - Novembro 2006



## Hawk (26 Nov 2006 às 14:01)

Estas imagens não são da minha autoria, mas nos cantos inferiores estão identificados. São tiradas no Funchal.


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2006 às 16:13)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Belas fotos, fiquei


----------



## N Tomasini Jr (26 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Sensacionais as fotografias.  
Meus parabéns!


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2006 às 17:38)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Fiquei sem palavras adoro este tipo de fotos a raios adoraria conseguir um dia tirar fotos assim mas não é nada fácil LINDO LINDO LINDO


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Peço desculpa por ressuscitar este tópico de Novembro passado, mas como sou recente aqui no Forum tenho aproveitado algum tempo livre para andar a ver o interessante histórico do forum que eu infelizmente só agora conheci  Por isso não estranhem este ressuscitado tópico, e eventualmente mais um ou outro que apareça por estes dias  

Como tinha aqui nos meus favoritos estas fabulosas fotografias desta trovoada na Madeira, aproveito para colocar mais algumas que na altura recebi e que não estão aqui.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Magnificas fotos


----------



## dj_alex (2 Fev 2007 às 23:10)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

   

Grandes fotos


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2007 às 00:02)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Simplesmente fantásticas... 
Belíssimo registo..


----------



## Vince (3 Fev 2007 às 00:46)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*



Sanxito disse:


> Belíssimo registo..



Atenção que as fotos não são minhas, os elogios devem ir para a tempestade e para os fotografos


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2007 às 01:01)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Magnifico  é o meu sonho tirar fotos com este calibre


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 01:03)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Belas fotos.  Mas não se iludam, a Madeira tem pouquissimos dias de trovoada por ano. Creio que estas fotos são de Setembro ou Outubro passado onde durante algumas noites, tivemos trovoada intensa muito frequente algo muito raríssimo pela ilha... 
Mas quando acontece, estar no Funchal nesse momento, é como estar a assistir ao fogo do fim do ano, um espectáculo e é só ir para a rua flashar e rezar que um não cai em cima  ...


----------



## tozequio (3 Fev 2007 às 01:59)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Fotos espectaculares


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2007 às 02:09)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Excelentes fotografias  , realmente é um sonho um dia poder tirar algumas assim! Mas desenganem-se pois apenas são conseguidas por quem tenha máquinas a sério e não como as que a maioria de nós tem.  

E claro á que ter olho para o raio!


----------



## jPdF (3 Fev 2007 às 13:53)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Fotos  
Excelente recuperação de tópico...muito boas mesmo!!


----------



## Rog (3 Fev 2007 às 15:16)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelentes fotografias  , realmente é um sonho um dia poder tirar algumas assim! Mas desenganem-se pois apenas são conseguidas por quem tenha máquinas a sério e não como as que a maioria de nós tem.
> 
> E claro á que ter olho para o raio!



A melhor fotografia é conseguida devido ao fotografo e não à melhor máquina. Dizem que um bom fotografo até com uma caixa de sapatos tira boas fotos... 

Se a máquina tiver controlo manual de abertura e velocidade, é conseguir fazer o melhor ajuste, e o resto é com o fotografo...
(nestes casos as máquinas que permitem tirar várias fotos por segundo até ao limite do cartão ou até levantar o dedo, são uteis.)

Também gostava de tirar umas fotos assim, mas aqui as oportunidades são poucas, e essa perdí-a por estar sem máquina, e mesmo que tivesse com ela a qualidade não iria chegar a tanto, como as que estão aqui...


----------



## Fernando_ (3 Fev 2007 às 16:52)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## Minho (3 Fev 2007 às 17:47)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*



Rogpacheco disse:


> A melhor fotografia é conseguida devido ao fotografo e não à melhor máquina. Dizem que um bom fotografo até com uma caixa de sapatos tira boas fotos...
> 
> Se a máquina tiver controlo manual de abertura e velocidade, é conseguir fazer o melhor ajuste, e o resto é com o fotografo...
> (nestes casos as máquinas que permitem tirar várias fotos por segundo até ao limite do cartão ou até levantar o dedo, são uteis.)
> ...




De facto, na minha opinião são necessários 4 elementos essenciais para tirar este tipo de fotografias:

1) Tripé
2) Máquina com controlo de velocidade de abertura,
3) Trovoada intensa e "seca" para se poder fazer o maior número de ajustes e combinações possíveis e as cortinas de chuva não tapem os raios
4) E por fim, como não, um bom fotógrafo  

Para mim são fotografias que também anseio tirar, mas por estas bandas não há muitas e à noite são muito mais raras ainda...


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Fev 2007 às 17:51)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

boas 

muito bommmmmmmmmm

lindo 

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (3 Fev 2007 às 19:36)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*



Minho disse:


> De facto, na minha opinião são necessários 4 elementos essenciais para tirar este tipo de fotografias:
> 
> 1) Tripé
> 2) Máquina com controlo de velocidade de abertura,
> ...



O Luis é que percebe do assunto   Luis não queres por aqui umas fotos de raios tirados por ti??


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2007 às 21:45)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*

   

Fantasticas! Muitos parabens!


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Set 2007 às 00:01)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*



Vince disse:


> Peço desculpa por ressuscitar este tópico de Novembro passado, mas como sou recente aqui no Forum tenho aproveitado algum tempo livre para andar a ver o interessante histórico do forum que eu infelizmente só agora conheci  Por isso não estranhem este ressuscitado tópico, e eventualmente mais um ou outro que apareça por estes dias
> 
> Como tinha aqui nos meus favoritos estas fabulosas fotografias desta trovoada na Madeira, aproveito para colocar mais algumas que na altura recebi e que não estão aqui.



Há nestas fabulosas fotos, bons exemplos de descargas positivas.


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Relâmpagos na Madeira*



Vince disse:


> Peço desculpa por ressuscitar este tópico de Novembro passado, mas como sou recente aqui no Forum tenho aproveitado algum tempo livre para andar a ver o interessante histórico do forum que eu infelizmente só agora conheci  Por isso não estranhem este ressuscitado tópico, e eventualmente mais um ou outro que apareça por estes dias



Também estou nessa fase. Agora que o "mau tempo" vem aí, não há nada melhor como aproveitar este tempo de acalmia para explorar um pouco mais do fórum. Sinto que me instalei de armas a bagagens por aqui!

Mas vou concentrar-me na minha questão central.
Muito já li eu sobre trovoadas, e confesso que já aprendia alguma coisas até então desconhecidas, mas ainda tenho uma duvida. 
Como é que olhando para uma fotografia, como disse o *Relâmpago* no post em cima, eu consigo identificar se se trata de uma descarga positiva ou negativa? É pela intensidade? Um relâmpago de carga positiva têm maior intensidade que um relâmpago de carga negativa, certo? Mas porquê?
Será por o protão ter uma massa superior ao electrão? Ou seja, se a base da nuvem estiver carregada de protões, e a superficie da terra com electrões, aquando a atracção por diferênça de potencial, o choque gerado (relâmpago) será maior do que se estivessem electrões na base da nuvem e protões na superficie terrestre?


Assim sendo, pelo exemplo das fotografias em cima, podemos dizer que a 2ª e a 3ª fotografia representam descargas negativas e todas as outras são descargas positivas?

(espero não estar a meter os pés pelas mãos)


----------



## Henrique (25 Fev 2008 às 11:40)

Eu cá arrumo todos com o meu telele de 2.0 pixels XD
O que faz a foto é o momento perfeito  e claro à que etr uma certa sensibilidade sem abixanar claro 

André tens aqui umas pequenas explicações:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/didatica/fenom_meteorologico/trovoada.html
http://da2000.dmz.inpe.br/elat/rindat/descargas.htm


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2008 às 23:26)

Henrique disse:


> Eu cá arrumo todos com o meu telele de 2.0 pixels XD
> O que faz a foto é o momento perfeito  e claro à que etr uma certa sensibilidade sem abixanar claro
> 
> André tens aqui umas pequenas explicações:
> ...



Eu já tinha lido tudo o que havia no meteopt sobre o tema, mas obrigado pelo 2ºlink. Já deu para eu perceber que a minha teória de algibeira estava errada. Afinal são sempre os electrões que caminham na direcção dos protões, independentemente de se tratarem descargas positivas ou negativas.

Sendo assim continuo sem perceber o seguinte 

"Como é que olhando para uma fotografia, como disse o Relâmpago no post em cima, eu consigo identificar se se trata de uma descarga positiva ou negativa? 

Pela intensidade podemos dizer que a 2ª e a 3ª fotografia representam descargas negativas e todas as outras são descargas positivas?"


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2008 às 23:20)

AnDré disse:


> Pela intensidade podemos dizer que a 2ª e a 3ª fotografia representam descargas negativas e todas as outras são descargas positivas?"



Posso estar redondamente enganado, mas nunca li em lado nenhum que seja possível ver o tipo de descarga pela fotografia. O tipo de descarga eléctrica só é medível pelo detector de trovoadas.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2008 às 23:30)

Minho disse:


> Posso estar redondamente enganado, mas nunca li em lado nenhum que seja possível ver o tipo de descarga pela fotografia. O tipo de descarga eléctrica só é medível pelo detector de trovoadas.



Pois, eu também já pesquisei e não encontrei nada!
Mas como o *Relâmpago* disse que haviam boas descargas positivas nas fotografias, pensei que fosse possivel distinguir isso assim a olho descargas positivas de descargas negativas. Daí a minha pergunta!


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2008 às 23:37)

AnDré disse:


> Pois, eu também já pesquisei e não encontrei nada!
> Mas como o *Relâmpago* disse que haviam boas descargas positivas nas fotografias, pensei que fosse possivel distinguir isso assim a olho descargas positivas de descargas negativas. Daí a minha pergunta!



Pois.... 
Oh Relâmpago, aparece homem!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mar 2008 às 15:52)

Simplesmente brutal... grandes fotos...

ISTO É ARTE!!

K saudades que tenho de uma assim...


----------

